
Portrayl and Ficlet: Two Ways to Write that Novel you Always Wanted - immad
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/05/12/portrayl-and-ficlet-two-ways-to-write-that-novel-you-always-wanted/
======
Tichy
Nice, but I think their spelling checker needs improvement.

